# rams?



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

I have been keeping Malawi cichlids for a little while but i also have a 30 gallon planted community tank with: 
5 Buenos Ares tetras 
a few cardinal and neon tetras 
2 large but very docile powder blue gouramis
1 pleco
2 cory cats

I was wanting to add some new fish to the mix with a little more colour. I saw some Rams at the LFS and was wondering if they would be ok in this tank. Any suggestion?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

bolivian or blue ram?


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i think they are blue rams. Scientific name is Mikrogeophagus ramirezi


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

The Buenos aries tetras can be a bit nippy, from what I've been told, but I have several in with my Bolivian rams, and I've never had any problems out of them.

I'm wondering how the gouramis might react to new additions to the tank???

I take it you aren't interested in breeding, with this being a community tank.

What is your ph on this one?

And, what are the dimensions on the tank?

Kim


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

No, i'm not interested in breeding.

the tank is 30inx18in by 12in deep

ph is 6.4

If i can get some, how many?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd start with 6 with the intentions of thinning them out if aggression problems arise.


----------



## SubMariner (Jun 4, 2008)

Go with the Bolivian Rams Man! There simply wonderful fish and I love'm! :thumb:

They add a lot to any Community tank...trust me.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

i think i will pick some up once i have a little extra cash


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

DirtyBlackSocks said:


> I'd start with 6 with the intentions of thinning them out if aggression problems arise.


I agree!


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

One fish i forgot to list was i have one random fancy guppie. will the rams bother it do you think?


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Rams generaly won't bother anything but eachother.


----------



## white-worms (Jun 18, 2008)

I used to keep Ramirez (rams). There so colourful and great fun to watch if you have a few and they have a harem going. Under the right lighting they look fantastic.


----------



## needmoretanks! (Dec 7, 2006)

I would however, keep an eye on the gourami. I have heard they can get a little nippy towards other species. Just watch for any aggression because nobody likes to see a beat up ram.


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah, i have heard that but in genral the two gouramis that i do have are VERY calm, shy and docile. i couldn't see them really bothering the rams


----------

